# RB25 DET Cam Covers



## RBMERC (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys. 
Im new to this site.. but so far its awesome!! keep up the good work!

I just have a question about myu rb25det project regarding Cam Cover (or rocker covers)

Just wanting to know, this there any difference in running rb20det cover on an rb25det motor??

I know there is a difference in shape.. at the back of the motor, but will this affect preformance?? please get back to me

Thanks guys!


----------

